# nome



## dawsoncitychris (Oct 24, 2013)

can anybodybtell me something about a bottle I found. NOME Brewing and Bottling Co. I found 2 of these


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 24, 2013)

Hello Chris,

 Welcome to the Blue Pages, and thanks for telling us of your finds.

 Please do put up several photos. Are they Hutchinson sodas? If they are in good condition these could be dandies.




 
 "NOME BREWING & BOTTLING CO. Hutch with tooled top. 8â€ This is one of the rarest of the Alaskan soda bottles and the same one we sold from the Grapentine Collection. As we pointed out in the previous sale, this bottle is in superb condition with just a tiny hint of roughness on the â€œGâ€ in â€œBOTTLING.â€ Otherwise a 9.7 Grade beauty and one we are proud to offer once again.
 Winning Bid: $ 950" From.


----------



## dawsoncitychris (Oct 24, 2013)

Wow, yes indeed a very good find. Unfortunately for me 1 of those 2 bottles I found fell and broke as I was going through some rocky ground and broke. But I do still have the 1 and It is identical to the 1 in your picture. I will post some photos tomorrow for you to look over and thanks for your reply.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Oct 24, 2013)

Welcome Dawson. That is indeed a great find. There are lots of collectors who are trying to get Hutchinson soda bottles from all 50 states. Ones from Alaska can be hard to get your fingers on and that drives the prices up. Congrats!


----------



## UncleBruce (Oct 24, 2013)

The bottle you found is not the rare version.  The last one I had brought around $500, but it had not been in the ground and had no damage. The rare version however, which I don't have has NOME ALASKA embossed on it is rare (pictured below).  In top condition it will bring $1500+.  Your bottle is a good one for collectors seeking the 50 state hutch collections or collecting embossed US beer bottles.  It and the close twin are the only embossed beers from Alaska.  Thanks for sharing.  Happy hunting.


----------



## cobaltbot (Oct 24, 2013)

Nice find, bottles from Alaska are very hard to come by.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm just trying to grasp the idea of it going from Nome to the Yucon. What an amazing trip that must have been with no roads or rails. [] Maybe there where some but not many I would think.[8|]
 Was it hiked there in the gold rush?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 24, 2013)

This newspaper article uses a slightly different name for the company but it might be related ...

*Fairbanks Daily Times ~ May 24, 1914*


----------



## dawsoncitychris (Oct 24, 2013)

Yes cowseat its amazing what those guys did back in the days not just to find gold but to just stay alive. Its possible the bottle got here by dog sled , but on the other hand coming here by sled over such a distance would make the cargo susceptable to freezing. And nome is downriver from Dawson .So its also possible they came here on foot or horseback. Its definately a rush times bottle , the area I found it looks like a 30000 ppl greek party lol some spots broken glass a foot thick . And maaaaan some of the bottles that are broken makes me wish I caught the bottle collecting bug 20yeaRS ago


----------



## dawsoncitychris (Oct 24, 2013)

Awsome article sodapopbob , altho Nome is a distance away from Dawson Ive learned goldrush towns are quite related given alot of the same ppl and business owners have been through them. Each distinct individual adds to a towns personality and growth. It also helps when each person has the same thing on there mind....... GOLD. Lol. Thanks for the news clipping learning about the history of the north has kept me busy and full of ideas for finding the next reasure. May everybody find their gold nugget within themselves


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 24, 2013)

For us poor sighted folk I'll try this, maybe it will work.
 I would imagine the glass was made much further south than either city. Steamers were making regular trips and empty or full bottles would be fine to Nome. The Yucon trip is what baffles me.
 I need to brush up on my history a bit. When was the trans conti highway in Canada built? I know that's south and the US Alaska I think was WWII and that's way too late.
 Time to hit research mode instead of asking stupid questions.[]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 24, 2013)

If I understand this listing ( http://xrl.us/bp2a7h ) correctly and the definition of the word 'succeed,' then there was a name change from ...

 Nome Brewing and Bottling Company

 to ...

 Nome Brewing Company 

 in ...

*1904*

 Wherein it states ...

*Nome Brewing Co. succeeds Nome Brewing and Bottling Co., Nome, Alaska*

 If this information is correct, then it would date the bottle prior to 1904.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 24, 2013)

Which one was the Brewing and Malting Co. or was that much earlier?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 24, 2013)

Oops, sorry. You stated the add was from 1914.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 24, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> Which one was the Brewing and Malting Co. or was that much earlier?


 
 I was wondering the same thing and researching it now. But because the newspaper article is dated *1914*, I'm assuming the "Malting" part was later.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 24, 2013)

But then again, maybe not ...

 Here's a listing from a *1912* issue of "The American Bottler" that refers to a ...

*M. R. Hill ~ Nome Brewing and Bottling Company*

 http://xrl.us/bp2bar


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 24, 2013)

> If I understand this listing ( http://xrl.us/bp2a7h ) correctly and the definition of the word 'succeed,' then there was a name change from ...
> 
> Nome Brewing and Bottling Company
> 
> ...


I thought it was the other way around but I usually see successors to. Confusing as heck.   [8|]
 As to the Malting part it sounds to me that somewhere between 1912 and 1914 the changed to "malting". Again confusing as heck.
 Even those years for a pacific coast bottle are within the tooled lip Hutch years, although pushing it a bit.
 Great info and lots of fun anyway.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 24, 2013)

According to this Hutch Book website listing, *some* of the bottles were made by ...

 http://www.hutchbook.com/Bottle%20Directory/Documents/CAT-Brewery-Hutches.pdf

 P.C.G.W. ... Pacific Coast Glass Works, San Francisco, CA (1902-1925).


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 24, 2013)

That's what I was thinking of and maybe the OP will look it over for other makings.
 What do you say Chris, anything? In the meantime, the plumbers knocking finally so I need to the him/her in.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 24, 2013)

I thought this was interesting, from ...

*Fairbanks Daily News ~ February 26, 1959*


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 24, 2013)

So they did brew up there. I'm thinking it may have been a good job, especially in the winter regardless of the duties. Breweries aren't steel mills but do take some heating.
 You've shown a few names of owners for the place so I guess it changed hands a bit.
 What do I know for sure, not much. I have a 1925 bottler book but it's by state I think. I'll have to look for territories. Alaska, 1867-1959 was American but not a state. Nome was incorporated in 1901. The iditarod commentates the 1925 dog sled run to there. Pacific Glass Works was 1902-25. and depending on the word "successor" and a couple other small details the bottle should be somewhere between 1904 and 1914.
 It's kind of a shame the serum run didn't go through Dawson City and a bit earlier. What a piece of history if it was tossed out from that.!!!! [][][]


----------



## celerycola (Oct 24, 2013)

*RE: Nome Brewing and Bottling Company*

The recent (2012) Alaska soda book has good history on this one. According to a 1905 ad the firm "carries in stock the Finest Line of Bottled Beer, Soda Pop, Ginger Ale, Lemon Cream, Strawberry and Iron, Etc., in Alaska." They were capitalized in 1908.


----------



## dawsoncitychris (Oct 24, 2013)

Im sorry if the pics arnt that great but I dont have a good camera


----------



## dawsoncitychris (Oct 24, 2013)

another


----------



## dawsoncitychris (Oct 24, 2013)

another


----------



## dawsoncitychris (Oct 24, 2013)

and another


----------



## dawsoncitychris (Oct 24, 2013)

this is another hutch bottle I believe, although its still kinda dirty it does show very minimal wear but unfortunatly a chip on the bottom. Its Eldorado Bottling Co , bottled in Dawson city during the rush days. And I did manage to find a piece of the sister company Bonanza Bottling Co Dawson NWT unfortunately broken.So 1 thing has me curious. The Hutch bottles were made in 50 states, ans was Yukon considered to 1 of those states also?


----------



## dawsoncitychris (Oct 24, 2013)

One other thing accured to me earlier, and that was that it is very possible freight to Dawson from Nome could also have been shipped VIA steam ship(paddlewheeler). I know they did make frequent trips up and down river from whitehorse and through Alaska


----------



## UncleBruce (Oct 24, 2013)

That's the one most collectors have if they have one.  Definitely a keeper.  [sm=thumbup.gif]


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 25, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  dawsoncitychris
> 
> this is another hutch bottle I believe, although its still kinda dirty it does show very minimal wear but unfortunatly a chip on the bottom. Its Eldorado Bottling Co , bottled in Dawson city during the rush days. And I did manage to find a piece of the sister company Bonanza Bottling Co Dawson NWT unfortunately broken.So 1 thing has me curious. The Hutch bottles were made in 50 states, ans was Yukon considered to 1 of those states also?


 

 Hey Chris,

 The waterways were only navigable when not frozen.

 Please take photos of the complete bottle, as well as the embossing, and the base. This is another good one, I believe.

 "It also is interesting to note that some of these labels were for products of the Eldorado Bottling works, a non-alcoholic beverage company operating in Dawson City from circa 1897 to 1901 (Carter 1990: Entry 38). Mrs Hanulik's Eldorado labels include "Strawberry Soda", "Strawberry Syrup" and "Vanilla Syrup". Since these labels were found intact at the O'Brien site, we speculate that O'Brien originally may have purchased supplies and equipment from the Eldorado plant for use in his own non-alcoholic bottling operation. This being the case, and taking our speculations one step further, it also is possible that he purchased or salvaged equipment from the earlier Dawson City Brewery as well."  From.

 "Mitchell, Robert: Eldorado Bottling Works, Dawson (1901) " From.



 
 "Description: Very scarce hand-blown hutch soda bottle: El Dorado Bottling Co. from Yukon Canada Circa. 190. In the "Historical Yukon & Alaska Hotels,, Roahouses, Saloons, & Cafes Index - Proprietors & Managers, J.Nicol and Robert Mitchell were the proprietors of the Eldorado Bottling Works in 1901. They operated on First Ave in Dawson City Yukon. This is the sister bottle to the "Bonanza Bottling Co. Dawson N.W.T." Hutch Soda. Very scarce gold rush times bottle. a Pitcher mug.

 Condition: Bottle has a chip near the bottom base other than that it is sound - superb displaying & has nice whittle marks throughout - See PICs
 Price: $545.00 or make me an offer!" From.


----------



## dawsoncitychris (Oct 25, 2013)

Hey surfaceone, thanks for the heads up on the frozen ice, I will remember that and not arrange a trip by boat to chicken Alaska for Xmas. jokes aside thanks for the info


----------

